# T-slot cutters



## devil2456 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if I can use a T-slot cutter in a portable router or must it be done in a table as all the books I have do not say many thanks


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Sure, as long as the work piece is held securely and you have solid guides for the router, so there's no lateral drift with the cut.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi devil2456

Just to add to Ralph post, you bet,they can also be use for key hole slot,for hanging frames,shelfs, etc.almost as good as a French hanger..but a lot quicker with the plunge router.. , just pop on your edge guide and drop and slot.

Just a note, it's best to run the key hole sot the long way on the back side,then all that's needed is to is move the frame,shelf, to one side to lock it in place and for the fine adjustment , with a hole on each end of the slot,it's always tricky to back the bit up, the chips fill the pocket hole slot up..


=======





devil2456 said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can use a T-slot cutter in a portable router or must it be done in a table as all the books I have do not say many thanks


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been using a t slot cutter to make t raccks for jigs, fences, etc. I always make a first cut with a straight bit.
I first tried it with a bit that was in an assortment I bought, and didn't use a straight bit first. Took the T part of the bit right off!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I did that too LOL !


----------



## taa800 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just got the Freud t slot cutter that has a 3/8 inch slot. I don't have a 3/8 straight bit, just a 1/4 and 1/2 inch. If I cut a 1/4 groove first, do you think that is safe then to run the t slot bit down that?

I always wondered how this bit worked. Everything I read about routing says to take small passes. I don't know how you can take a small pass with this bit.

Thanks


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

You can do it this way, you only need to make sure that you realign back up to the slot you just cut. Not easy to do if you cut a 3/8" slot then go back through with a 1/4" shank T-slot bit.

I don't nor will I ever like those "assortment sets". I will only use bit sets from a name I know and trust, just, MLCS, Freud, Whiteside, Sommerfeld's, CMT just to name a few.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Todd

That's the best way to use the tee-slot bit,,but you can make one pass with the tee-slot bit once you remove most of the stock with the 1/4" bit..

\\=====



taa800 said:


> I just got the Freud t slot cutter that has a 3/8 inch slot. I don't have a 3/8 straight bit, just a 1/4 and 1/2 inch. If I cut a 1/4 groove first, do you think that is safe then to run the t slot bit down that?
> 
> I always wondered how this bit worked. Everything I read about routing says to take small passes. I don't know how you can take a small pass with this bit.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Always remove some of the waste first, I do the same with sliding dovetails. It saves on bits in the long run.


----------



## bdaniel (Oct 13, 2009)

Removing some of the waste first seems to be something I skip all the time. I am learning my lesson, especially since I use yellow pine a lot (for practice).


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bdaniel said:


> Removing some of the waste first seems to be something I skip all the time. I am learning my lesson, especially since I use yellow pine a lot (for practice).


 
We're all learning.. or being re-reminded, Dave!!


----------

